# Machining "morels" During The Monsoon Season In Mn...



## cathead (May 18, 2015)

Hello everyone !  It's raining incessantly here in Minnesota so had to try to find
something to do in the shop.  When the rains subside, I will make a little forage
in the woods and see if any morels have popped up.  Morels need moisture
and some warm sun and of course a bunch of spores from the previous year.

Apparently I have "Morels" on the brain because my project ended looking like them.
Here's a couple of photos that tell the story.

My next step is heat treating.  I used some more of the annealed truck axle to
machine up the 15 and 30 degree cutters.  That does not take long and involves
heating the "Morels" to a nice cherry red and dousing in some used motor oil to
cool.  Then a little touch up with a diamond file and they are ready for service. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ]


Having these kind of cutters saves a lot of work as it is not necessary to tram the head
after making an angled cut with the mill.

Jeepers, maybe there some mycologists out in machine land who can tag on a genus
and species to my " false Morel".... Metallicus rockwellicus maybe?


----------



## barnett (May 18, 2015)

steelicus springupicus ???


----------

